# Penedesenca Pictures



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi guys! I started this thread so I could see just how many breeders raise these and was wondering what percentage of them actually lay dark eggs. I have been looking for them, but everyone I found doesn't lay a dark egg. Please post your pics of the chickens and their eggs they lay. Thanks! I really appreciate it.


----------

